# Thinking of Tampa Meeting



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I was thinking of hosting a Tampa/West Central Florida Dart gathering, but my apartment is tiny? Maybe I could be enticed by seeing what everyone has to bring!


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

depends when this meeting may take place but I should have some pumilio to offer. Tampa would be a nice easy trip I missed the last meeting and it would be cool to see everyone and spend a day talking frogs.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

tarbo96 said:


> Maybe I could be enticed by seeing what everyone has to bring!


If you host it, they will come...with plants, with bugs, with frogs, with tads, with wood, with leaves, with beer, with food, etc, etc, etc. 

The meets are always fun and since it's been quite a while since the last one, I would bet on a real nice turn out.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

The question is where will I put everyone?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I will likely have another meeting in the not too distant future but I want to wait until I know it will be cool enough for no AC and sliders open, maybe early December.


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

Ill be there whenever.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Im down!! to come down from up here.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Im Game for a meeting Iv got a pretty big sunroom and livingroom. But Id probly no good at being a host.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Your place, I can help host . I still think Mark should host again! Great Place.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I want to wait unitl the Jan/Feb time frame, dead time of year and there is so much going on before Christmas. I know last time JimO had one in December very few showed up.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Agreed..Early or mid-January would be awesome.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

ohh noooo not marks again, that big hairy dog slobbering everywhere and his horrible tanks and over all poor choice of event to go to like "tropiflora open house" who the hell likes plants anyways. Why would we ever want to meet there again.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

hopefully I will be able to make Marks this time I will do my best to not plan a vacation that leaves the following day. Seems like I missed quite the event.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lets do it, I have some Popas to trade  and maybe a 1.0.1 variabilis. Thumbs are too shy for me! My Escudo better start coming out or they are on the shopping block


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I will be in for the meet as well. Would be nice to meet some local froggers.


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

I've got the following that I can bring

1.1 Guyana Leucomela Pair (3)
1.1 Panamanian Green and Black (2)
1.1 Almirantes (3)
3.0 Regina Males

Bronze and Green Froglets
Leucomela Froglets
Alanis Froglets
Patricia Froglets
CR green and black froglets
Azureus Froglets

Feeders:
Melo "Wingless" 4$
Melo "Flightless" 4$
Hydei 5$
Golden Hydei 5$
Giant orange iso 10$
Tropical Springtails 6$

Pricing on frogs depends on quantity.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

dom said:


> ohh noooo not marks again, that big hairy dog slobbering everywhere and.


Come on Dom, Mark only slobbers when he drinks too much...oh, wait......


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


your not invited


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Dustin do you have any of those sweet green and white Auratus, if so save them all for the meet?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

markpulawski said:


> Hey Dustin do you have any of those sweet green and white Auratus, if so save them all for the meet?


Ohh man do I wish... They haven't laid a clutch in a while and I have people waiting on them.

Edit:
Holy smokes I lied... They are sitting on a clutch right now!


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

is there a location we can see a picture of green and white auratus they sound amazing.

also depending on time I should have a variety of pumilio available


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

baita83 said:


> is there a location we can see a picture of green and white auratus they sound amazing.


Sure, here ya go.


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

Count me in too. I'll show up to any show and tell in the central/south FL range. Anyone else here in the Ft Myers/SW FL area?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

IEatBugs said:


> Ohh man do I wish... They haven't laid a clutch in a while and I have people waiting on them.
> 
> Edit:
> Holy smokes I lied... They are sitting on a clutch right now!





IEatBugs said:


> Sure, here ya go.



WOW!!!! Might as well go on and add me, followed by the rest of the Florida group to that list.....those are some stunners for sure!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

StickyTongues said:


> Count me in too. I'll show up to any show and tell in the central/south FL range. Anyone else here in the Ft Myers/SW FL area?


Looks like I'm moving that way!! 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Rusty...where you moving to?


----------

